# Webseite bei jedem Aufruf neu aktualisieren - kein Cache



## Bombi (21. Mai 2003)

Schönen Guten Morgen erstmal,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe eine Webseite mit der man Messwert-Diagramme von beliebigen Tagen abrufen kann. Für das jeweilige Datum wird auf dem Server eine Bilddatei test.jpg erstellt. Wenn man jetzt ein neues Datum eingibt, wird das Bild test.jpg auf dem Server wieder überschrieben und soll angezeigt werden. Und da ist das Problem. Beim Netscape funktioniert dies zum Beispiel nicht, weil der Netscape dieses Bild irgendwie noch im Cache hat. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dem Browser anzugeben, daß er das Bild immer neu aktualisieren bzw. nicht in den Cache schreiben soll ?

Wie das Problem lösen ???


----------



## Christoph (21. Mai 2003)

<META Http-Equiv="Cache-Control" Content="no-cache">
<META Http-Equiv="Pragma" Content="no-cache">


----------



## Bombi (21. Mai 2003)

Leider funktioniert das so nicht. Er ruft immer wieder das erste Diagramm auf, welches er bei dem ersten Aufruf erstellt hat.

Ich habe Deine beiden Zeilen so eingefügt:

<head>
	<title> Test </title>
        <META Http-Equiv="Cache-Control" Content="no-cache">
 	<META Http-Equiv="Pragma" Content="no-cache">
    </head>

Ist da irgendwas falsch ? 
Ich probiere dieses ganze übrigens mit dem Netscape Navigator 4.75

Also wie geht es noch oder geht es mit dem Netscape gar nicht ???


----------



## Christoph (21. Mai 2003)

der <head> tag fehlt


----------



## Bombi (22. Mai 2003)

Wie der <Head> Tag fehlt ??? 
Der steht doch oben. Ich habe mittlerweile folgendes da stehen und es funktioniert immer noch nicht.


<html>
    <head>
	<meta http-equiv="pragma" content="no-cache">
	<meta http-equiv="Expires" content="0">
	<meta http-equiv="cache-control" content="no-cache">
	<title> Test </title>
    </head>
....

Im Netscape zeigt er mir immer das gleiche Bild an. Nur wenn ich mit rechter Maustaste und aktualisieren drücke kommt das neue Bild. Kann ich den Browser dazu veranlassen, daß er immer aktualisiert oder sowas ..............Ich bin ratlos !


----------



## tmaass (27. Februar 2005)

header("Cache-Control: no-cache");
header("Pragma: no-cache");
header("Cache-Control: post-check=0, pre-check=0", FALSE);


----------



## Sven Mintel (28. Februar 2005)

Die einzig todsichere Lösung ist meines Erachtens, wenn du dem Browser immer eine neue Grafik-URL gibst.

Beim Referenzieren des Bildes im Dokument könntest du bspw. den aktuellen Timestamp an die URL ranhängen.


----------



## Wiegi (2. März 2005)

Es gibt die Möglichkeit, den Content refreshen zu lassen.

<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="60">

So wird der Refresh alle 60 Sekunden ausgeführt.
In deinem Fall würde ich es auf 1 Sekunde stellen. Nur muss man den refresh nach dem erstmaligen Ausführen auch irgendwie stoppen können ;-)


----------

